# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs > [Bot] Noah's Arc - ArchAge Bot

## WoWPros

*Noah's Arc* by _Black Division_.

*Bot Supports:*
*Grind Mode* - The bot will grind mobs within the distance set in the bot options.
*Quest Mode* - The bot will level via question profiles.
*Gather Mode* - The bot will gather items based on bot option settings. (Free World / Player Nodes)
*Record Mode* - The bot will record your actions, allowing you to later load that profile.
*Play Mode* - The bot will run a pre-recorded profile, duplicating the actions & pathing.
*Auto Blink* - Will teleport your character distance / time intervals set in the bot options.
*Security* - Allows you to set your log out variables based on messages / being attacked by players.


Bot Beta Skin Release:



*Currently Status:* Closed Beta
Few Minor Kinks Being Worked Out But Modes / Record Running Smooth.

We are looking for a few people to help test the bot, when I say a few I literally mean a few. We will slowly increase the closed beta run of the bot until we go public with it.

----------


## rhoo14trii

Ill help with the testing. Im well familiar with the bot functions.

----------


## Tezari

I tested the Kefka bot previous release and i can help you testing this tool also.

Let me know

----------


## illester

In for testing

----------


## Xetro

Hello , I can help u test the bot and i'm also able to provide feed back  :Smile: .

----------


## Furby87

I can test it

----------


## Darkingdom

I can help test, I run a bot site for other games like aion. So I can give good feedback.

----------


## Midnightorder

got 5 lvl 50s that I can test it with.

----------


## dekinfrost

been botting since Lineage 2 walker, made my fortunes from game trade, fully experienced in making even bugs work around. super eager to try this addition, can provide full support on the most critical lists of problems to fix. let me know. thanks!

26 yr old, 10 year mmo vet, very intrested in game automation,

once ran over 56 clients in 8 different 8 person party's. many time to dedicate and many open options to throw your way, if you could email me at [email protected]

----------


## ethos85

sign me up too. I am very familiar with botting too.

----------


## GetSimple

me too im familiarr with these kind of things

----------


## orcswrath

HI there,i've been a tester for silkroad online bots, sbot more accurately, and i'd like to try\test this one if its possible.

----------


## lfAAbot

when this program will be released?

----------


## lfAAbot

where can i buy this bot some1 help

----------


## nboy

If you are still looking for more , count me in i'm interested in trying it out and ofc help with the project.

----------


## dekinfrost

Hello been botting for many years intrested in testing this out for you i believe i could be a great help

----------


## Slangin_Games

Looking forward to giving this a try whenever you decide to release it. Of course, I would love to beta test it  :Wink:

----------


## Kristian Johansen

Hi, I would like to be testing your bot  :Smile:  And i wonder what price will ur bot be on (when its done)?
Got a few accounts to test it with only one with lvl 50's.

----------


## mofafu

I would help too if its still open  :Smile:

----------


## crazyrican

I'll help out too if you still need another tester, been botting FFXIV and GW2 for quite some time  :Smile:

----------


## dekinfrost

Hello, really looking forward to giving this a try, i have programming experience and years of botting in MMO's if you need a solid tester with professional feedback please shoot me a pm

----------


## zanelotti

i wanna test it too . pm me

----------


## fidp

> *Noah's Arc* by _Black Division_.
> 
> *Bot Supports:*
> *Grind Mode* - The bot will grind mobs within the distance set in the bot options.
> *Quest Mode* - The bot will level via question profiles.
> *Gather Mode* - The bot will gather items based on bot option settings. (Free World / Player Nodes)
> *Record Mode* - The bot will record your actions, allowing you to later load that profile.
> *Play Mode* - The bot will run a pre-recorded profile, duplicating the actions & pathing.
> *Auto Blink* - Will teleport your character distance / time intervals set in the bot options.
> ...



Hey. Please let me in on this sweet bot.

Thanks!

----------


## SideWays408

Hey bud if you possibly have any room id love to participate in the testing and see how we can help improve the bot. I would have it running pretty often around 12-16 hours a day on 2 accounts.

----------


## ebai23

Hello i'm running a non direct bot everyday for gold farming and looking for something new and why not better than the bot i use. If feedback is necessary i can provide news everyday. I'm from France and play on aier server.  :Smile:

----------


## Mozex

Looks cool, looking forward to see more of this.

----------


## Valiant_x1

Looks promising via the features list. Any update on progress?

----------


## firearm55

I can help you with the beta, i have a couple accounts i can run the bot on and a computer that i can leave on to test with.
I can provide feed back and suggestions, plus i have a lot of experience botting and scripting. 
Have been playing mmo's for a cupple years and the grind has gotten boring so i am looking for a way to cut that part out.
add me on skype or steam if your interested in my help
skype: firearm23 ( a picture of a person in a gasmask ) 
steam: Tehkillermuffins or TOTALYNOTAHAXOR 
Steam Community :: TOTALYNOTAHAXOR

best of luck

----------


## gooshpoo

let me give the beta a try too please!

----------


## Vedalithar

Would like to join closed Beta. Would be willing to donate generously if impressed.

----------


## esoho

Looking to test this on my level 50 if need be, but its main use would be for my dual box account. Looking to level it to 50 with general supervision while its running

----------


## Rastablondy

Still not working?

----------


## Scott Romero

I am a very experiences botter / tester.
I have botted and tested profiles for 10+ years and would love to test yours also.
I am bored and in need of a new project.

Contact me asap!

----------


## DMTAcid

Still not released? I guess it's not being developed anymore?

----------

